

YouTube easter egg - LinaLauneBaer

1. Go to Youtube.
2. Find a video.
3. Pause it.
4. Type 1980.
5. Press play.
6. You&#x27;re welcome.
======
qwertz
doesnt work for me, stopping video and then typing "1" "9" "8" "0" ? It jumps
to start of the video, no game coming up...

------
penguat
Here, try it on this:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ)

~~~
kenbarlo
The game is especially fun to play with this running in the background :)

------
jaredsohn
Previously posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6184571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6184571)

------
qwertz
So you get back to the start? I don't get the egg.

~~~
drKarl
It opens a minigame:

Missile command Blow those missiles out of the sky! Click to continue

and then

Defend this video from attack For great justice!

finally the game

------
kthomas360
I found that it only works in Chrome.

